# What is the most vibrant blue frontosa ?



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

I am looking at getting some frontosa for my 90 gallon and my wife wants something vibrant large and blue, i thought of the frontosas yet there are so many types and some seem grey or black etc, I just wondered if anyone can steer me in the right direction of what lines of fronts are the most vibrant blue...

So far from what I have seen it seems to be the Blue Zaire's that I like the most via google searches...

Thanks for any input or pics,

Bill


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

When people ask me this, I usually send them to this page, which has great examples of the different kinds of variants (there are lots of collection points, but most fish will look like one of these types): http://www.cyphos.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11854

The site above is a great reference for information, as is www.frontosa.com. When you're ready to buy your fish, make sure you get them from someone with an excellent reputation. If you're not too far from Brighton, a hobbyist here (who just moved from MI), has said wonderful things about Oyers Cichlids (in the Reviews, Local Fish Store section of this site). This fellow hobbyist has owned lots of frontosas, and he had good things to say about theirs. An advantage to buying from them would be getting to see the fish in person. A lot of us (me included) have had to buy ours online.


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

I am so lucky to be about 20 mins from Oyers, havent been there in years but do remember how crazy fun that house was with all the tanks in their house, i saw their website was gone and email bounced, so I figured they were maybe not selling anymore but I will try their phone tomorrow.

Bill


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

The Zaire varients (Kapampa, Kitumba, Mikula, & Moba) will have the most striking blues and they all very closely resemble each other (some would contend there are no real observable differences... I am not in that camp btw). The Kapampa (a true Kapampa,... _that is_), from the collection efforts of Thorsten Rueters, will have the most striking contrast between the white & black stripes with that amazing blue on the face & fins. I do not believe a true Kapampa has been imported since TR sold his company to the Bucklands some years ago.

The spring imports of Mikula from the lake had that dark black pigment that is a trait of true kapampa with more blue in the white stripes. IMO, they may have been some of the best looking gibbs from the lake ever. Once those folks get their WC Mikula producing fry, I may have to pick some up :wink:

Hope that helps.

Russ


----------

